# Questions From A New Spooky Town Collector



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I just became interested in Spooky Town after getting a great deal at BJ's Wholesale Club after Halloween (14 Piece set with the Masoleum for $30) and have been looking around for pieces to add to my new collection. I know Michael's sellls Lemax but I notice they are significantly higher than even the "suggested retail price". 

For the christmas village the price the wanted for a piece called "The Village Arcade" was $60 but the retail price even on the internet is $35! So even using their 40% off coupons they are not giving anyone a deal. I got many of my Lemax Christmas Village houses at a grocery store called Stop and Shop, at least they don't jack up the price.

Are there any other brick and motar stores besides Michaels that sell Spooky Town? Any trusted web stores? I know shipping costs are a consideration but I would prefer not to shop at Michaels. IMO almost doubling the price then giving a coupon is a joke.


ironmaiden


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have seen them at Wal-mart and at K-mart....other than online at Lemax's site or even e-bay....I have not a clue...I too am awaiting an answer from a more informed person.

HEY TURTLE!!! Are ya ears burnin'???


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry, not-*turtle* here - sounds like you got a good deal on the Spookytown set. During the season I wait 'til on or around Halloween to pick anything up at Micheal's (unless it looked like they were going to sell out of an item I wanted) because that's when they put everything on clearance. Our Meijers store sold a few Spookytown items, but didn't have the complete fall collection. Also, we have a Menards (Menard's ) that sells Lemax, but packaged under the "Pumpkin Hollow" brand. These are usually cheaper than "Spookytown", though it's the same stuff. I agree, it's nice to have an alternative to the expensive Spookytown stuff!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

I got most of my Lemax SPooky town on ebay- off season...I am currently getting ready to liquidate my collection becasue we are moving and the new house doesnt have anywhere for me to display my huge collection- let me know if you might be interested in some of it- at least Id know it would be going to a good home  I also have some Dept 56 items as well


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the 2 best online sites:

http://lemax-spookytown.com

http://www.lemaxvillages.com

As for stores other than Michael's they are few and far between unfortunately. Lowe's and K-Mart have a line with their own names on it made by Lemax. Fewer and fewer Wal-Mart's unfortunately are carrying any Lemax any longer. Some areas have a store called Garden Ridge that sells Lemax in season. Theirs a hobby store in Manhattan called Michele's Hobbies I think that sells Lemax, and there used to be a store in Florida called Robert's Christmas Wonderland that sold a lot of Lemax. Also a store called Stop N Shop in New England sells Lemax during the seasons only. And as others have said ebay is a good source at times for Lemax. Good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

Thankyou all for your replies. You folks with the Menards, Garden Ridge and Meijer stores are sure lucky. I notice every year these stores mentioned here on the forum as having a good selection of Halloween items.

Our Kmart didnt sell Spooky Town this year but did two years ago and even had some pieces 75% off but I didnt collect at the time (believe me, I am still kickin myself over that one). Lowes? I didnt know Lowes carried Lemax, wow I have four of them in the area, never thought to look. Is that just for the Christmas villages?

Hey Halloweiner does Stop n Shop have Spooky Town? They had a nice assortment of Lemax Christmas, I was surprised to find that in a grocery store.

Yeah the deal at BJ's was good, even at the regular price of $60. I thought that was high but when I checked the prices online I saw that the Masoleum alone was $60. I got in my car and raced back to the store to get the set. 

ironmaiden


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Not sure about that IM. I was thinking they did, but only second hand word.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay jack here i am....ive got another site to add to ur list. They have great prices and they offer layaway. Which is great for that off season and building ur trees and moss supply up. I would definately suggest gettting several adapters as well. Other wise you are gunna go through hella batteries and with adapters you can hook everything to turn on with one switch. I have an extensive collection of Lemax and D56. Ill be happy to send you some pics if you want to see my village. Its a 12x8 L-shape thats 4'wide. I will be happy to help in any way i can. The link is... www.houseoftam.com noel and theresa are awesome people. They will help anyway the can. They also offer free shipping if ur order is over 250 which mine always is. I hope that helps.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay i added a link with my pics in my signature..i hope it works


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Also look your stuff over well before buying because it breaks easy. Every house I've gotten has had something broken. They were all unopened from Michaels. 

Anybody know what is good to glue it with? My chain won't stay on my laboratory's roof and the a bat and the wind vane came off my house of wax.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a chain called Boscov's in the PA/MD area that sells them - and they have some good sales.
Check Big Lots. Not last year, but the year before they had Lemax in different packaging for about 2/3 normal price, and even better when reduced for clearance. I picked up...I think the name was "The Black Cauldron Inn"...for $12.00
I am suprised that the Michaels prices were higher than advertised retail - They were usually in line with prices elsewhere and online. The only thing frustrating was when they had the 40% coupon in the paper, Lemax was already on sale - and you couldn't use the coupon on sale items...

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I"ve always found Alene's Glue to work well for fixing broken porcelain. They sell it at Michael's. As for checking for breakage you are correct for anything bought at Michael's. Their warehouse system of handling apparently doesn't require that they pay attention to a box that says Fragile on the sides of it. I've found that *most* online shops are better about not having breakage because they normally get their items straight from the factory, and not one or several warehouses.

I also remembered another online source of Lemax is http://www.dollhousestrainsmore.com. Their shipping costs can be very, very high though. I've ordered from them, Lemaxvillages.com, lemax-spookytown.com, and Houseoftam.com, and have never received a broken piece yet.

There are several great Villaging forums out there also that can give a lot of tips & tricks answers. There are several on Yahoo, and I own one called *Dedicated To Lemax*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the Alene's glue. I'll have to get some. 

I want more Spookytown, but have limited display area. I guess I need to get a bigger house!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If you don't mind white wires, check out K-Mart's Christmas clearance section for Lemax power adapers. Today I picked up a 4.5 volt adapter for $1.29 - 90% off!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

whoa thats a good deal ChrisW !! You lucked out big time. My Kmart was still at 70% as of Friday but there was nothing left but a couple of figures.

ironmaiden


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey *IshWitch* (


> Anybody know what is good to glue it with?


) honestly, I used Super Glue and it holds firm and dries invisible. Hope it helps!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I had worried about trying the super glue because I've had it melt things before and didn't want to risk it with my spookytown stuff. But if it is working for you guys, then I know it is okay.
I think that I will start ordering my stuff online during the year, then I won't have such a burning desire to spend the money on them when I need it for my haunt!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool *IshWitch*, I hope it works out for you! I agree, I budget some money each quarter for general Halloween & village items so that I'm not going into deep debt during _The_ Holiday.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Good for you *IshWitch* that is why i started using house of tam in the first place. The offered "LAYAWAY" and free shipping with over 250. Well like that was hard to do.LOL They have sooo many new things this year i cant wait. Theresa is doing her best to get teh new items on her site. 

Great Deal *ChrisW* i got some last year like that too, but not THAT good. I spray painted them black and it worked pretty well. but it was only a small area that i needed to cover on it.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont know about anyone else but i have had a problem with a few of my
pieces breaking when they were brand new not sure if i am going to invest more money in lemax pieces when they dont seem to hold up
any info would be helpful


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a common occurrance with Lemax animated pieces especially. However I've found if you can't return it where it was purchased that if you contact Lemax USA, that they are real good about fixing your problem. Even to the point of sending you complete sets of mechanical insides free including free shipping. They can be reached by emailing [email protected] or calling 1(782)821-4555. I do have to say that both Dept 56 animated pieces I've ever owned gave me just as many problems as the Lemax animated pieces I've ever owned. The workings are mostly plastic for one thing, and they just won't last over time.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for that bit of info Halloweiner, I am gonna copy that down in case I have a problem in the future. Dept 56 is beyond my budget, I mean they are ridiculously priced IMO and still made in China like Lemax. I dont see what justifies the high price tag.

ironmaiden


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

> Christmas Village houses at a grocery store called Stop and Shop,


 Wow; I haven't heard of that in a long time (moved to MD from CT about 5 years ago). Makes me miss the local A&P, heh! Incidentally, CVS had a great smallish village set at a buck apiece this year. 

I'm going to cheat on the Spooky Village, since our Michaels' is the place here where arts & crafts gets absolutely marauded every year...many products are broken, switched out, returned, and resold. 

The shabby chic villages I bought from eBay are smaller than the Lemax, but I'm going to paint them up and try to homespin something passable. There are enough little house sets out there that don't have a Christmas theme that tey should be able t decorate easier.


----------

